# Changing employers in 457 Visa



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi All...I am in a fix and so posting in this forum for the first time. I am travelling to Australia on a employer sponcered 457. I know that I can change my employer if the nomination on my visa is changed. 
How easy is it to find a new employer who is willing to shift the nomination from ur present one? Are there any catch lines here?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Once you are in Australia, employers are more willing to offer sponsorships and agents are also a lot more helpful and willing to push your CV to prospective employers.

So, in response to your question, it will be far easier than it was to find sponsorship from abroad. That said, you will still need to compete with the local workforce. Once you have a bit of local experience under your belt, it will become even easier, provided that the job market is healthy.

Check your contract. Most companies will expect you to repay the relocation allowance on a pro rata basis if you have spent less than 2 years in their employment. If it does happen that you unfortunately hate your new job, I would advise that you stick with it for at least 3-6 months before you decide to move elsewhere, as that will enable you to get that much sought after local experience and avoid the dreaded question as to why you want to leave your current employment so soon.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot for such a detailed amswer,
I have another query and hope you can also help me out with it. MY spouse might also be travelling with me on a 457 spouse visa. While I understand that he will have unrestricted work rights, is there any discrimination among companies about a person on a dependent visa as compared to say a PR/457 main applicant?
Also is it possible that he may find an employer who can nominate him for an independent 457 and he will be able to work independently as compared to being linked to my work visa?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

borntobeaussie said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detailed amswer,
> I have another query and hope you can also help me out with it. MY spouse might also be travelling with me on a 457 spouse visa. While I understand that he will have unrestricted work rights, is there any discrimination among companies about a person on a dependent visa as compared to say a PR/457 main applicant?
> Also is it possible that he may find an employer who can nominate him for an independent 457 and he will be able to work independently as compared to being linked to my work visa?



There is a level of 'discrimination' (if you can call it that) towards people with no local experience and employers typically prefer people to have knowledge of the local market. That said, your spouse will still be able to find suitable employment, albeit that sometimes you may have to take a step down.

I moved on my own, so I've not had any experience of being on a dependent visa but the fact that your spouse is available for interviews and ultimately does not need sponsorship will work in his favour.

There are loads of employers who are willing to sponsor experienced workers on a 457. My advice would be that your spouse should stay on your visa as that prevents the employer from having a 'hold' over him and playing the 'I'm your sponsor' card but however to find an employer who will be willing to sponsor him should things not work out with your own visa. Whilst he is on your visa, he has more choice to do what he wants - with a visa tied to an employer, he is restricted to working for them only.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Maz,

I truly appreciate all the effort that you have put in answering my questions. Thanks a lot for that.
The reason why I wanted to change my employer while I am on 457 is that I have an intention to settle in Australia permanently and I doubt that my present employer will sponcer my PR.I understand that other than skilled employed migration,employer sponcered PR is what people opt for to stay in Australia for a longer duration.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> I truly appreciate all the effort that you have put in answering my questions. Thanks a lot for that.
> The reason why I wanted to change my employer while I am on 457 is that I have an intention to settle in Australia permanently and I doubt that my present employer will sponcer my PR.I understand that other than skilled employed migration,employer sponcered PR is what people opt for to stay in Australia for a longer duration.


Hi there

If you qualify for either a 175 or 176 visa and feel that your employer would be unwilling to sponsor you for PR at a later date, then I would advise that you lodge your application as soon as you are able to. If the job does not work out, it would mean that you only have to put up with your employer for a few months only before you can have your own visa and be free to look for another job.

I moved over on a 457 and was issued with a pre-grant last year and will be exiting the country (which you will also have to do if you apply for either a 175 or 176 visa) next week in order for immigration to issue my PR. To be honest, I am already job hunting and looking at other opportunities and considering that I eventually want to start my own business, my 175 visa will give me the freedom to do so. Recruitment agents are also paying me far more attention now that I have PR than they did when I was looking for sponsorship and being free to work in any state will also no doubt work in my favour.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Maz,
I will be qualifying for a 175 only after 1.5 years as I have to do a skill assessment from ACS.I am not confident on the process after such a long time with DIAC introducing SKillSelect in July,2012.
Instead I am more interested in an employer sponsered PR. Can you give me an idea about whether employers are willing to sponsor a PR for a candidate? My skill is highly specialized and I have 4.5 years of experience in that skill as well.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Maz,
> I will be qualifying for a 175 only after 1.5 years as I have to do a skill assessment from ACS.I am not confident on the process after such a long time with DIAC introducing SKillSelect in July,2012.
> Instead I am more interested in an employer sponsered PR. Can you give me an idea about whether employers are willing to sponsor a PR for a candidate? My skill is highly specialized and I have 4.5 years of experience in that skill as well.


That very much depends on company policy. Some companies will only ever sponsor you on a temporary visa whilst others are happy to help you gain PR after a few years service. 

If you are after company sponsorship, it would be a good idea to clarify the company's position on PR sponsorship at interview stage.


----------

